# help with my Delta saw



## Villagerich (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a Delta 40-694 scroll saw and it has been it the shop for the last three months. Now I was told that the motor is gone and it is blowing the circuit boards. The saw looks a lot like the Dewalt DW788. I am hoping to get some help fixing it myself. I have a bunch of questions.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Is it in the shop under warranty? Do you have any specs for the motor?

Cheers,
Brad


----------

